# Santoku & Petty



## Steve Smith (Jul 28, 2022)

Blades purchased from ibukiblade.com

Santoku in pommele sapele and African blackwood. Petty in Amboyna burl and African blackwood. Finished with waterbourne poly

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 28, 2022)

Nice. Looks comfortable Steve.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 28, 2022)

Those are real beauties! Think I lean towards the first one as my fav! Interesting shape on the scales -- are they, indeed, comfortable? Chuck

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Jul 28, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Those are real beauties! Think I lean towards the first one as my fav! Interesting shape on the scales -- are they, indeed, comfortable? Chuck











Types And Shapes Of Japanese Wa Knife Handles | Topham Knife Co


Japanese knife handles are simple, functional, and aesthetically pleasing. They are available in an increasing number of designs and shapes.




www.tophamknifeco.com

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 29, 2022)

There are lots of comfortable knife designs that don't fall in our "standard" shapes for blades and handles

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 29, 2022)

Beautiful knives!


----------



## JonathanH (Aug 15, 2022)

Those are great looking knives! Form & Function in one package. How are they working out in the kitchen?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Nov 14, 2022)

I'll bet it slices, dices, and makes julienne fries


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 14, 2022)

I have the same question as Jonathan. I've seen mixed reactions to ibuki blades. I want to make two blades for Christmas presents but can't quite decide on the blanks.


----------

